# I did a thing...



## Mary L (Jun 26, 2020)

I don’t normally wear dresses or skits. Even when I was younger, they aren’t me.
Today I put on this little hippie looking skirt. I’ve had it for 2 years and have worn it twice before. It’s about an inch above my knees. 
My husband noticed. 
He asked “Why are you wearing a skirt?”
I smiled and said “easy access!!”
He got a little ornery smile and said “oh” 
❤🥰🙌🏼🙌🏼🙌🏼🙌🏼

Now that was all that happened, but I like that smile.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Any progress ... is still progress !!!


----------



## Mary L (Jun 26, 2020)

Mr.Married said:


> Any progress ... is still progress !!!


Absolutely!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Mary L said:


> I don’t normally wear dresses or skits. Even when I was younger, they aren’t me.
> Today I put on this little hippie looking skirt. I’ve had it for 2 years and have worn it twice before. It’s about an inch above my knees.
> My husband noticed.
> He asked “Why are you wearing a skirt?”
> ...


YAY!!! Baby steps in the right direction are GREAT!!


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm not new agey or a hippie, but I heard once that loose fitting clothing is more freeing psychologically. It doesn't clamp down your spirit like a straight jacket, or skinny jeans. So many women are coiled tighter than Lilith (on Frasier). Let it hang loose.


----------



## Mary L (Jun 26, 2020)

OnTheFly said:


> I'm not new agey or a hippie, but I heard once that loose fitting clothing is more freeing psychologically. It doesn't clamp down your spirit like a straight jacket, or skinny jeans. So many women are coiled tighter than Lilith (on Frasier). Let it hang loose.


I would agree with that. I feel the best in hemp, cotton or linen tops/tunics. Just flowing.
I did enjoy the skirt today. Idk why I just feel uncomfortable wearing one. I feel like I have to watch how I sit, if I need to bend to pick something up.
mau e I should invest in maxi skirts 🤔 Haha


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Mary L said:


> I would agree with that. I feel the best in hemp, cotton or linen tops/tunics. Just flowing.
> I did enjoy the skirt today. Idk why I just feel uncomfortable wearing one. I feel like I have to watch how I sit, if I need to bend to pick something up.
> mau e I should invest in maxi skirts 🤔 Haha


Unfortunately, you probably feel uncomfortable because you wore it for your husband and still didn’t get laid. My point being, don’t let others ever make you feel any less. I don’t know how old you are or if you can’t start over, but I don’t see this ending with happiness and rainbows. I’m sorry.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Talking about skirts / dresses, you have my attention (that's the stereotypical girly-girl in me). I switched up my look to flowing dresses. And similarly motivated to what @OnTheFly expressed... just felt like I wanted to dress looser and more flowing, to suit how I was feeling within myself. I prefer maxi length dresses like this, which are typically cotton and fitted from waist band up, which gives quite a flattering look while the rest of the material just flows.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'll add too, that my intention is for how I feel in what I'm wearing. Inadvertently though, my husband notices.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I’ll wear a sundress commando style lol! Talk about breezy and freeing on a hot summer day! No one but my BF knows, drives him crazy. 😃


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

heartsbeating said:


> Talking about skirts / dresses, you have my attention (that's the stereotypical girly-girl in me). I switched up my look to flowing dresses. And similarly motivated to what @OnTheFly expressed... just felt like I wanted to dress looser and more flowing, to suit how I was feeling within myself. I prefer maxi length dresses like this, which are typically cotton and fitted from waist band up, which gives quite a flattering look while the rest of the material just flows.


Those go perfect with cowgirl boots! I love when my wife does that.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

When I’m not wearing motorcycle gear or hiking gear, I wear girlie skirts like this... cotton and VERY flowy


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

Mary L said:


> I don’t normally wear dresses or skits. Even when I was younger, they aren’t me.
> Today I put on this little hippie looking skirt. I’ve had it for 2 years and have worn it twice before. It’s about an inch above my knees.
> My husband noticed.
> He asked “Why are you wearing a skirt?”
> ...


Good for you!

How could any man ignore their woman wearing a skirt? I know I couldn't.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I moved from the Midwest to the east coast. 

My wardrobe had to change and my attitude towards skirts and dresses too.

My favorite winter outfit is a dress or a skirt paired with riding boots, and during summer I wear mostly flowing knee high dresses and flip flops. I go hunting for dresses at the thrift store.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> Talking about skirts / dresses, you have my attention (that's the stereotypical girly-girl in me). I switched up my look to flowing dresses. And similarly motivated to what @OnTheFly expressed... just felt like I wanted to dress looser and more flowing, to suit how I was feeling within myself. I prefer maxi length dresses like this, which are typically cotton and fitted from waist band up, which gives quite a flattering look while the rest of the material just flows.


I am the opposite. Never wore a long dress or skirt. I am short 5.2 and I wear only skirts and dresses over knee or knee length.


----------



## Mary L (Jun 26, 2020)

pastasauce79 said:


> I moved from the Midwest to the east coast.
> 
> My wardrobe had to change and my attitude towards skirts and dresses too.
> 
> My favorite winter outfit is a dress or a skirt paired with riding boots, and during summer I wear mostly flowing knee high dresses and flip flops. I go hunting for dresses at the thrift store.


It was much cooler! I’m going through menopause and I get so warm!! 
I may invest in a couple longer, maxi type skirts and see if I can get comfy in them. 
i was such a Tom boy as a kid/teen!! I never got use to them. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Mary L (Jun 26, 2020)

marcy* said:


> I am the opposite. Never wore a long dress or skirt. I am short 5.2 and I wear only skirts and dresses over knee or knee length.


It was definitely cooler! Haha


----------



## Mary L (Jun 26, 2020)

RebuildingMe said:


> Unfortunately, you probably feel uncomfortable because you wore it for your husband and still didn’t get laid. My point being, don’t let others ever make you feel any less. I don’t know how old you are or if you can’t start over, but I don’t see this ending with happiness and rainbows. I’m sorry.


I have just never been a girly girl. Even as a child when we were required to wear heels and dresses for choir Performances in school, I used to get so frustrated. 
I remember debating with my choir teacher because the girls were required to wear heels for this certain performance, and I had never in my life worn heels and I didn’t want to start. That was in higher school. 
She agreed to let me have a little 2 inch wedged heels versus actual high heels.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Mary L said:


> I have just never been a girly girl. Even as a child when we were required to wear heels and dresses for choir Performances in school, I used to get so frustrated.
> I remember debating with my choir teacher because the girls were required to wear heels for this certain performance, and I had never in my life worn heels and I didn’t want to start. That was in higher school.
> She agreed to let me have a little 2 inch wedged heels versus actual high heels.


The cool thing is that you don't need to be set in any particular mold. If you're feeling curious about wearing more skirts or dresses, then give it a try. Maybe you'll step into a new style that you like. Or maybe not. Nothing to lose by experimenting. 

With your high school story, well, I went to the 'prom / formal' in a pants suit. In hindsight I kinda laugh about this. I wasn't making a statement or anything like that; just went with what I wanted to wear. As a youngster clubbing, I wasn't wearing cute dresses either. Instead opted for hipster pants (meaning they were fitted at the hips), t-shirt, and leather jacket. Oh how I loved that jacket. Visiting with my oldest, dearest friend a few years ago, we were remembering old times together which included some self-deprecating laughs about my fashion choices. I've switched up aspects of my clothing identity over the years though, and do enjoy the 'feminine' dresses and such. But I haven't always presented that way!


----------



## Phalkon (Jul 4, 2020)

Mary L said:


> I would agree with that. I feel the best in hemp, cotton or linen tops/tunics. Just flowing.
> I did enjoy the skirt today. Idk why I just feel uncomfortable wearing one. I feel like I have to watch how I sit, if I need to bend to pick something up.
> mau e I should invest in maxi skirts 🤔 Haha


I


Mary L said:


> I would agree with that. I feel the best in hemp, cotton or linen tops/tunics. Just flowing.
> I did enjoy the skirt today. Idk why I just feel uncomfortable wearing one. I feel like I have to watch how I sit, if I need to bend to pick something up.
> mau e I should invest in maxi skirts 🤔 Haha


If you enjoy wearing a skirt do it make yourself happy


----------



## Mary L (Jun 26, 2020)

heartsbeating said:


> The cool thing is that you don't need to be set in any particular mold. If you're feeling curious about wearing more skirts or dresses, then give it a try. Maybe you'll step into a new style that you like. Or maybe not. Nothing to lose by experimenting.


EXACTLY!!


----------



## Phalkon (Jul 4, 2020)

Mary L said:


> EXACTLY!!


Just enjoy life no matter what. Dress and do what you want to do don't let others make you feel like you need to be a certain way. Live love and be loved


----------

